# Maximum impulse training



## gtbmed (Jul 10, 2010)

*7/9/10*​

_Power snatch + hang squat snatch + snatch_
65x3,3
70x3,3,3
_Snatch balance_
75x3,3
80x3,3,3
_Back squat_
195x8,8,6,6,5
Clean pulls
200x5,5,5,5,5
_Chins_
BWx10


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 10, 2010)

*7/10/10*​

_3 position clean_
135x3,3
145x3,3,3,3
_Rack jerk_
115x3,3,3,3,3
_Clean pulls_
165x5,5
175x5,5,5
_RDLs_
160x8,8,8,8,8
_Chins_
BWx10,10
_Box jumps_
high box - 5,5,5


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 12, 2010)

*7/12/10*​

_Snatch_
75x3,3
85x3,3,3,3
_Power clean + hang squat clean + clean_
125x3,3
135x3,3,3
_Back squat_
185x8,8,6,6,5
_Snatch pulls_
115x5,5,5,5,5
_Box jumps_
high box - 5,5,5


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 18, 2010)

*7/18/10​*

_Power snatch + hang squat snatch + snatch_
75x3
85x3,3,3
75x3
_Snatch balance_
85x3,3
95x3,3,3
_Back squat_
205x5,5,5,5,5
_Clean shrugs_
210x5,5,5,5,5
_Back extensions_
210x15
215x12
220x10
_Chins_
BWx10,10,5,5


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 19, 2010)

*7/19/10*​

_3 position clean_
145x3,3
155x3,3,3
_Rack jerk_
ugh
_Clean pulls_
185x3,3,3
195x3,3,3
_RDLs_
175x7,7,7,7,7
_Box jumps_
Alternated between tall box/short box and short box/tall box - 5,5,5,5


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 24, 2010)

*7/24/10​*
Started Starr's 5x5, I did the following as a circuit:


_Squat_
175x5
175x5
175x5
175x5
175x5
_Bench press_
95x5
100x5
110x5
115x5
125x5
_Deadlifts_
185x5
195x5
210x5
225x5
240x5


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 31, 2010)

*7/31/10​*

_Squats_
195x5
195x5
195x5
195x5
195x5
_Bench press_
105x5
115x5
120x5
130x5
140x5
_Deadlifts_
205x5
220x5
240x5
255x5
270x5

Finished in about 30 minutes.


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 2, 2010)

*8/2/10​*

_Squats_
175x5
175x5
175x5
175x5
175x5
_Military Press_
95x5
95x5
95x5
95x5
95x3
_Dumbell rows_
80x5
80x5
80x5
80x5
80x5


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 3, 2010)

*8/3/10​*

_Snatch_
95x3
95x3
95x3
95x3
105x2
_Power clean + hang squat clean + clean_
135x3
135x3
145x3
145x3
145x3
_Snatch pulls_
105x6
125x6
125x6
125x6
125x6


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 4, 2010)

*8/4/10​*

_Squats_
165x5
175x5
185x5
200x5
215x5
_Bench press_
115x5
115x5
115x5
115x5
115x5
_Deadlifts_
250x5
250x5
250x5
250x5
250x5

All finished in less than 30 minutes again.


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 5, 2010)

Lots of box jumps today.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 5, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> *8/4/10​*
> 
> 
> _Squats_
> ...


 
Im using the same sort of weight for deadlifts and the 5x5 rep and set routine too, Ive got up to about 276lbs so far but found my grip restricts me more then anything as i dont use straps.
I certainly dont do it after squating and benching though, sounds tough, great work out.


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 6, 2010)

Hang cleaned 165 for 2 singles today.  Not great, but decent for now.


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 8, 2010)

*8/8/10​*
Set a rep PR for deadlifts with 295x5.


_Squats_
215x5
215x5
215x5
215x5
215x5
_Bench press_
115x5
125x5
130x5
140x5
150x5
_Deadlifts_
225x5
240x5
260x5
275x5
295x5


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 8, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Im using the same sort of weight for deadlifts and the 5x5 rep and set routine too, Ive got up to about 276lbs so far but found my grip restricts me more then anything as i dont use straps.
> I certainly dont do it after squating and benching though, sounds tough, great work out.



Yeah, I never use straps and grip strength can be a big factor in higher volume deadlifting.

I really like the idea of the 5x5, but I like to change the exercise selection as I've never really done BB rows and I've never been a fan of rows in general.  Thus, more deadlifting and just some DB rows to keep things light in the middle of the week.


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 9, 2010)

*8/9/10​*

_Squats_
185x5
185x5
185x5
185x5
185x5
_Military press_
95x5
95x5
95x5
95x5
95x5
_DB rows_
80x5
80x5
80x5
80x5
80x5


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 11, 2010)

*8/11/10​*
That's a recent rep PR for squats and rep PR for deads as well.  I also did 5 good sets of power cleans.  My work capacity has increased a lot and the transition to next week should be easier.  The jump in weight isn't as big as the past 2 weeks.


_Squats_
175x5
190x5
205x5
220x5
235x5
_Bench press_
140x5
140x5
140x5
140x5
140x5
_Deadlifts_
275x5
275x5
275x5
275x5
275x5


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 14, 2010)

*8/14/10​*
I stayed out too late last night and played too much volleyball and it physically taxed me for this workout.  I almost got the bench PR but I knew I wasn't going to set the deadlift PR so I skipped that set.  I'll go for it another day.

Recent rep PR for squats though.


_Squats_
225x5
225x5
225x5
225x5
225x5
_Bench press_
130x5
150x5
160x4
140x5
120x5
_Deadlifts_
255x5
290x5
275x5
235x5


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 16, 2010)

*8/16/10​*

_Squats_
195x5
195x5
195x5
195x5
195x5
_Military press_
100x5
100x5
100x4
95x5
95x5
_Bent-over DB rows_
90x5
90x5
90x5
90x5
90x5


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 18, 2010)

*8/18/10​*
Awesome last day.  Set an all-time PR in squats and deads and a recent PR for bench.


_Squats_
200x5
230x5
245x5
215x5
185x5
_Bench press_
145x5
145x5
145x5
145x5
145x5
_Deadlifts_
285x5
285x5
285x5
285x5
285x5


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 24, 2010)

*8/24/10​*

_Squats_
160x5
185x5
210x10
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10
135x10
_Leg curls_
105x8
105x8
105x8


----------



## Tension (Aug 24, 2010)

I am about 99% sure I am going to use your program, what are your stats or what were your stats when you started this routine?


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 24, 2010)

Are you talking about my current routine or the former one?

This was my progress for my 5 rep maxes (pretty conservative estimates at the beginning):

Squat: 225 -- 245
Bench press: 145 -- 165
Deadlift: 285 -- 310

Again, most of my beginning maxes were conservative estimates.  I have a spreadsheet if you'd like to see it.


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 26, 2010)

*8/26/10​*

_Bench press_
105x5
125x5
140x11
105x10
105x10
95x10
95x10
95x10
_DB rows_
75x10
75x10
75x10
70x10
70x10


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 28, 2010)

*8/28/10​*
I need to figure out hanging leg raises.  I've never done them before but I've read a lot about their benefits and want to start incorporating them.


_Deadlifts_
205x5
235x5
265x10
155x10
155x10
155x10
155x10
155x10
_Hanging leg raises_
5
5
5
_Shrugs_
85x12
85x12


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 31, 2010)

*8/31/10​*

_Power snatch + hang squat snatch + snatch_
85x3,3
95x3,3,3
_Snatch balance_
95x3,3
105x3,3,3
_Back squat_
205x8,8,6,6,5
_Clean shrugs_
225x5,5,5,5,4
_Back extension/hanging leg raise_
210x10/BWx5
210x10/BWx5
220x10/BWx5
_Chinups_
BWx10


----------



## davegmb (Aug 31, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> *8/16/10​*
> 
> 
> _Squats_
> ...


 
Any reason you do the DB rows instead of BB rows?


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 31, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Any reason you do the DB rows instead of BB rows?



I've never done BB rows extensively.  Everytime I do them they feel uncomfortable and a bit awkward.  Plus, I like to throw in some unilateral work into my program.

I would just replace rows with cleans, but I don't like doing cleans in a 5x5 rep range.


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 1, 2010)

*9/1/10​*

_3 position clean_
135x3,3
145x3,3,3,3
_Power jerk_
115x3,3
125x3,3,3
_Clean pulls_
175x5,5
185x5,5,5
_RDLs_
195x8,8,8
185x8,8
_Leg press_
400x5,5,5,5,5
_Box jumps/HLR_
BWx5,5,5


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 3, 2010)

*9/3/10​*

_Snatch_
95x3,3
100x3,3,3,3
_Power clean + hang squat clean + clean_
130x3,3
135x3,3,3
_Back squat_
195x8,8,6,6,5
_Snatch pulls_
120x6,6,6,6,6
_Bench press_
145x5,5,5,4
_Box jumps_
5,5,5
_Chinups_
BWx10,10


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 3, 2010)

My traps feel like hell.


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 5, 2010)

*9/5/10​*

_Snatch_
95x2
105x2
110x1
110x1
110x1
110x1
_Clean_
135x2
145x2
155x1
165x1
155x1
165x1
_Rack jerk_
115x2
120x2
125x1
135x1
125x1
135x1
_Front squat_
155x8,8
165x7,7,6
_Snatch shrugs_
155x8,8,8,8,7
_Bulgarian split squat_
60x5,5,5


----------



## davegmb (Sep 5, 2010)

Bulgarians are a great way to finish a leg workout arent they


----------



## Phineas (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice work on the snatches. How deep are you squatting down at the end of the pull?


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 5, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Bulgarians are a great way to finish a leg workout arent they



I wasn't lying when I said I was going to be stealing some of your stuff.

Bulgarians are awesome.  I had never tried them before seeing you and phineas talking about them, but I felt like adding some unilateral leg work would be a good way to round out my routine.  I definitely left something in the tank on them, but after my front squats today I felt physically ill and wasn't really into the workout.


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 5, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Nice work on the snatches. How deep are you squatting down at the end of the pull?



You know, I have terrible snatch technique and terrible jerk technique.  All of my jerks and snatches are more of the "power" variety - there's maybe a quarter squat's worth of knee bend.

I'm definitely not getting all I could be getting out of my pull.

What I'm going to do for now is shift to a basic strength program while I can really nail my snatch and jerk technique like I did with my clean technique a while ago.  Basically that requires a "top-down" approach with lots of bar work that I'll just do on the off-days.

After that I'll do this routine for awhile just to accumulate volume and make some noobie gains for as long as I can.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks like a really good program, i hadn't heard of that one before. I like simple programs - they invariably work the best because they focus on just getting in there and working your ass off rather than calculating percentages for every set and warmups or confusing you with crazy set/rep schemes and stuff.


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 6, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Looks like a really good program, i hadn't heard of that one before. I like simple programs - they invariably work the best because they focus on just getting in there and working your ass off rather than calculating percentages for every set and warmups or confusing you with crazy set/rep schemes and stuff.



Yeah, the program I was doing wasn't as tailored to beginners.  It was a very general program that would probably work OK for a beginner, but I realized that it included a lot of strength work that I just don't need right now.

For right now what I need to do is learn the lifts better (in the case of jerks and snatches).  After that I just need to do a ton of cleans, jerks, and snatches so that my technique catches up with my current level of strength.

And, like you said, I like simple and straightforward programming.  I also like specificity.  I've found that nothing really brings up your lifts like doing a lot of the lifts.  Sure rack pulls might have a carry-over to deadlifts, but I've found that the best way to get a big deadlift is to do lots of heavy deadlifts.

I guess I'm more Bulgarian in my philosophy towards training.


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 6, 2010)

*9/6/10​*
I think I'm going to call this the 10/10 program, ha.

Going to increase my weight on chins next time.


_Back squat_
205x3,3,3,3,3
210x3,3,3,3,3
_Press_
105x5,3,3,2
95x3
_Chinups_
+25x3,3,3,3
+30x3


----------



## davegmb (Sep 7, 2010)

Ive not tried any added weight on my pull ups and chin ups yet but i should start soon as my reps are getting too high. Not looking forward to struggling to get a rep out though with the added weight.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2010)

It's refreshing to see a journal WITHOUT Curls and Bench dominating the program.  Snatches, Cleans, Squats, Deads, Chins and some pressing is the way to go


----------



## Phineas (Sep 7, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> You know, I have terrible snatch technique and terrible jerk technique.  All of my jerks and snatches are more of the "power" variety - there's maybe a quarter squat's worth of knee bend.
> 
> I'm definitely not getting all I could be getting out of my pull.
> 
> ...



I did hang snatches for 5 weeks several months ago and honestly they were easily the hardest, most technical exercise I've ever done. Looking back I think I should have used a traditional snatch. I read that hang snatches are a useful training wheels lift for the conventional from-the-ground lift but I found from the hang position I couldn't quite execute proper hip explosiveness. It's the snatch grip that threw me off. At first I was trying to do the lift entirely as a pull from the shoulders and upper back, but then I began to realize it originates in the hips and to just take my arms out of the equation and let the shoulders take over once the bar is up. It's awkward to realize you have to throw the bar up with your hips and then get under it. I managed to squat to about 20 degrees above parallel. The best I got was 100 lbs for 2 reps.

It's a very intimidating lift. I plan on using it again in a few months. I'd like to do another hybrid bodybuilding/powerlifting/olympic lifting program. I'm keen on the clean and jerk. I think both olympic lifts would be great accessory training for my deadlift.


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 7, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Ive not tried any added weight on my pull ups and chin ups yet but i should start soon as my reps are getting too high. Not looking forward to struggling to get a rep out though with the added weight.



Weighted chinups/pullups are one of my favorite exercises for some reason.  I think it's because I've seen my body respond to them so well.  After I started weighted chinups, my lats, abs, biceps, and delts grew like crazy.



			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It's refreshing to see a journal WITHOUT Curls and Bench dominating the program. Snatches, Cleans, Squats, Deads, Chins and some pressing is the way to go



I'm definitely not conventional.  Benching has never really been a comfortable movement for me.  To add to that, the sports I've been playing don't require a ton of pressing or chest strength, so I mostly bench to maintain some balance and keep my shoulder healthy.

Dare I say I am too PC dominant?

And curls?  I do them maybe twice a month.  At the end of my workouts I hardly feel like doing anything more.



			
				Phineas said:
			
		

> I did hang snatches for 5 weeks several months ago and honestly they were easily the hardest, most technical exercise I've ever done. Looking back I think I should have used a traditional snatch. I read that hang snatches are a useful training wheels lift for the conventional from-the-ground lift but I found from the hang position I couldn't quite execute proper hip explosiveness. It's the snatch grip that threw me off. At first I was trying to do the lift entirely as a pull from the shoulders and upper back, but then I began to realize it originates in the hips and to just take my arms out of the equation and let the shoulders take over once the bar is up. It's awkward to realize you have to throw the bar up with your hips and then get under it. I managed to squat to about 20 degrees above parallel. The best I got was 100 lbs for 2 reps.
> 
> It's a very intimidating lift. I plan on using it again in a few months. I'd like to do another hybrid bodybuilding/powerlifting/olympic lifting program. I'm keen on the clean and jerk. I think both olympic lifts would be great accessory training for my deadlift.



Snatches are the best overall builder of power that you can possibly do.  If you take readings on a force plate, the power demonstrated in a snatch is superior to that of any other lift.  They're insanely demanding but also very rewarding.  There's just so much speed involved in that movement.

I did a lot of bar work today to try and nail my form.  I did a lot of what I call "dead hang snatches".  For these I start the bar at about my waist in a fully upright position.  It's essentially a hang snatch with the hip drive eliminated.  The goal was to improve my ability to pull myself under the bar and get the bar far enough behind that I'm not catching it too far in front.  It's going to take some time to do this consistently with heavier weights, but I'm patient.


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 7, 2010)

*9/7/10​*
Man, those cleans were demanding.  I was exhausted after finishing.

I did a lot of bar work for snatches to warmup.


_Cleans_
145x3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3
_Hanging leg raise_
BWx10,10,10


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 7, 2010)

Easily one of my favourite journals on IM because of workouts like that.


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 9, 2010)

*9/9/10​*
I've been doing the hanging leg raises a lot because I think they're good for back/spine health.  They really stretch out my back a lot.


Front squat
180x3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3
Hanging leg raise
BWx10,10,10


----------



## davegmb (Sep 9, 2010)

Front squats are really good, not tackled the hanging leg raises yet


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 13, 2010)

*9/13/10​*

_Back squat_
215x3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3
_Press_
105x3,3,3,3,3
_Chinups_
+35x3,3,3,3
+30x2
_Box jumps_
BWx10,10


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 13, 2010)

Forgot to add, some bro was doing his 95lb. upright rows and 115 lb. shrugs in the squat rack for what seemed like half an hour.  In response, I decided to work on my snatch form.  It is feeling really good, I am getting under the bar better than I've ever done before and, for the most part, receiving the bar in a good position.

I have some *excellent* links to videos on teaching/learning snatch technique.  I followed these and they were very helpful.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 13, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Forgot to add, some bro was doing his 95lb. upright rows and 115 lb. shrugs in the squat rack for what seemed like half an hour. In response, I decided to work on my snatch form. It is feeling really good, I am getting under the bar better than I've ever done before and, for the most part, receiving the bar in a good position.
> 
> I have some *excellent* links to videos on teaching/learning snatch technique. I followed these and they were very helpful.


 
Do you mind posting these links greg, im planning on incorperating these into my workout but alot of the videos show different techniques so not sure which to trust, thanks mate.


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 14, 2010)

*9/14/10*​
I was a bit freaked out because they were doing some maintenance at my gym and so I didn't get as much space as I would have liked.  Still, good day.  Pretty sure this is a rep PR for cleans, but I'm not sure that a rep PR means much for that exercise.

Diet has been a lot better lately too.  I'm cutting a bit so I expect my workouts to be tough.


_Cleans_
150x3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3
_Hanging leg raise_
10,10,10


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 16, 2010)

*9/16/10​*
A few things:

First, I can do a halfway decent snatch now.

A few weeks ago I was having some trouble getting 115 from the floor.  Today, after a fairly intense warmup and 10 triples' worth of front squats, I easily hit 115 for a double from the hang position!  The second rep was almost perfect.

Second, I felt that I should add some knee stability stuff to my workouts since I'm doing a bunch of heavy squatting, so I tried some Bulgarians at the end of my workout.  Safe to say that was the sickest I have ever felt in a workout.  I didn't feel the quad death that a lot of people talk about, but I was completely drained and almost felt nauseous.



_Front squat_
185x3,3,3,3,3
190x3,3,3,3,3
_Bench press_
155x3,3,3,3,3
_Bent-over DB rows_
80x3,3,3
90x3,3
_Bulgarian split squat_
80x10,10,10
_Farmer's walks_ - as many sets as necessary to finish 3 laps
90lbs. x 4 sets


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 17, 2010)

Breakfast today:


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 18, 2010)

*9/18/10​*
Probably should not have done a workout today but I wanted to get some deadlifts in.

I also decided to switch from a sumo stance deadlift to a conventional stance.  I've had success with the sumo stance but I want to bring up my conventional deads because they've always been lighter than my sumo deads.


_Deadlifts_
275x3,3,3,3,3
255x3,3,3,3,3
_Hanging leg raise_
10,10,10


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 20, 2010)

*9/20/10​*
Not a great workout but w/e.


_Back squat_
220x3,3,3,3
225x3,3,3,3,3,3
_Military press_
110x3,3
105x3,3
100x2
_Weighted chinups_
+35x3,3,3,3,3
_Box jumps_
10,10,10


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 20, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Breakfast today:


 Sweet!  Are those grapes off the vine and spinach leaves in the back?


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 20, 2010)

Spinach with blueberries.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 20, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Spinach with blueberries.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 21, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> *9/18/10​*
> Probably should not have done a workout today but I wanted to get some deadlifts in.
> 
> I also decided to switch from a sumo stance deadlift to a conventional stance.  I've had success with the sumo stance but I want to bring up my conventional deads because they've always been lighter than my sumo deads.
> ...



Good call on the deadlift stance change. 

With deads and squats you just eventually have to go with what works for you.

The numbers are looking awesome, by the way. A 275 dead for that volume is sick. Keep it up.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 21, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Easily one of my favourite journals on IM because of workouts like that.



No other journal has as much snatch as this one!


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 21, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Good call on the deadlift stance change.
> 
> With deads and squats you just eventually have to go with what works for you.
> 
> The numbers are looking awesome, by the way. A 275 dead for that volume is sick. Keep it up.



I decided that if I'm going to continue to do the olympic lifts, I need to pick a deadlift stance that comes closer to the first pull of a clean or a snatch.  Sumo deadlifts are great for pure numbers but I never feel like there's much carry over to my olympic pulls.  Plus, I need to improve my lower back strength.

Thanks for the good words.  I'm always trying to improve but I feel pretty good considering I took a break from lifting seriously between February and July.


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 21, 2010)

*9/21/10​*
Happy with this workout, speed under the bar helped me a lot on the last sets where I was getting tired and my pulls weren't coming as high.  

Pretty sure that's a rep PR for cleans.


_Cleans_
155x3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3
_Hanging leg raise_
10,10,10


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 22, 2010)

Could try Snatch Grip Deads? The weight is a lot lower but carryover is gonna be basically 100%. The only thing missing from these is the speed, but follow them up with some speed deads with a clean grip and thats your pulling sorted really.

Congrats on the Cleans too, dude!


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 23, 2010)

*9/23/10​*

_Front squats_
195x3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3
_Bench press_
155x3,3,3,3,3
_Bent-over DB rows_
90x3,3,3,3,3
_Bulgarian split squat_
75x10
85x10,10
_Farmer's walks_ - as many sets as necessary to finish 3 laps
90lbs. x 3 sets


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 23, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Could try Snatch Grip Deads? The weight is a lot lower but carryover is gonna be basically 100%. The only thing missing from these is the speed, but follow them up with some speed deads with a clean grip and thats your pulling sorted really.
> 
> Congrats on the Cleans too, dude!



We'll see.  I'm probably just going to do some RDLs for now until I finish this squatting program.

If I ever do more of an O lifting program I'll do snatch pulls and clean pulls, which are essentially deadlifts with the explosive 2nd pull, but no racking of the barbell.  Those will definitely have 100% carryover.

I mainly just do stuff like deadlifts and squats for overall strength.  As P Funk always used to say, you can't be explosive without being strong.  That has stuck with me for some reason.


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 25, 2010)

*9/25/10​*

_Deadlifts_
265x3,3,3,3,3
_Hanging straight leg raise_
5,5,5


----------



## Phineas (Sep 25, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> *9/23/10​*
> 
> _Front squats_
> 195x3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3
> ...



Awesome session dude! 

How long is a lap for your farmers walks?



gtbmed said:


> *9/25/10​*
> 
> _Deadlifts_
> 265x3,3,3,3,3
> ...



Your deadlifts are looking fantastic! Your journal, along with Gaz's, is my favourite on the board. True strength.

Out of curiosity: do you control the eccentric on your deadlifts, or do you let it drop? I've always controlled mine, but I'm seeing more and more videos of powerlifters and weight lifters just dropping the bar, even when it's not singles.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 26, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> *9/23/10​*
> 
> 
> _Front squats_
> ...


 
I like this workout, would be fun to train with you id probably learn alot


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 26, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Awesome session dude!
> 
> How long is a lap for your farmers walks?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the compliments.  I'm trying to keep it pretty easy with deadlifts because I'm doing a lot of squatting but hopefully I can get my conventional deadlift numbers up a bit.  I'm thinking of doing 5/3/1 in a few months after I finish squatting on this program so that's when I plan to make more progress on deads.

That reminds me that I have more squatting programs to share.

I'm not too sure how long a lap is for farmer's walks since I just loop around some gym equipment.  I would guess it's between 50-60 ft.

When deadlifting I don't let the weight drop, but it's more for gym etiquette purposes than anything else.



davegmb said:


> I like this workout, would be fun to train with you id probably learn alot



To me this is the great thing about the internet - knowledge sharing.  We can all post here and learn from what other people have experienced.  The journals are probably my favorite part of IM because I can look at what other people are doing and try to find a way to incorporate that into my own programs.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice looking workouts. I like the simplicity of them.


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 27, 2010)

*9/27/10​*
Military presses and chinups are moving up.  Happy to be clearing that 30" box too.


_Back squat_
230x3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3
_Military press_
105x3,3,3,3,3
Box jump-overs
30" box
5,5,5,5,5
_Weighted chinups_
+40x3,3,3,3
+35x3
_DB curls_
40x1


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 28, 2010)

*9/28/10​*
Pretty sure that's another rep PR for cleans.


_4 position snatch_
75x4,4
95x4,4
_Snatch_
115x1
115x1 - dirty
_Cleans_
165x3,3,3,3,3
_Hanging straight-leg raise_
5,5,5


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 30, 2010)

Ow.  But yippee rep PR for front squats and I'm getting stronger overall.


_Front squat_
200x3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3
_Bench press_
165x3,3,3
155x3,3
_Bent-over DB rows_
90x3,3,3,3,3
_Bulgarian split squat_
85x10,10,10
_Farmer's walks_ - as many sets as necessary to finish 3 laps
90lbs. x 3 sets (almost got it in 2, first set was 1.5 laps and 2nd set was 1.25 laps)


----------



## davegmb (Sep 30, 2010)

Tough session i bet, congrats on the PR


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 30, 2010)

Strong squats Greg!  10 sets would about kill me.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 2, 2010)

*10/2/10​*
Was kind of tired today because I played about 5 hours of ball last night so I didn't want to push the weight.


_Deadlifts_
265x3,3,3,3,3


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 4, 2010)

Could have gotten that last rep but failed for a number of reasons.  I tried to go way too slow and when I hit the bottom I didn't get a good bounce.  When I was stuck in the hole I tried to bounce it back up but I just couldn't move it much.  I also sprinted yesterday so I don't think I fully recovered from that.  I also should have taken a little bit longer of a rest but I was trying to stick with 60 seconds between these sets because that's what I've been doing from the start.

But all my squat reps were deep and speed wasn't an issue until the last set.  This is probably the hardest week I have on this program so I'm OK with failing on the last rep.


_Back squats_
240x3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,2
_Military press_
110x3,3,3,3
105x3
_Weighted chinups_
+40x3,3,3,3,3
_Box jump-overs_
30" box
5,5,5,5


----------



## Phineas (Oct 4, 2010)

Your squat is improving awesomely. Nice work.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks, I'm seeing some pretty good progress.  This is the toughest week of this program because I have to do back squats at 87% of my max and fronts at 92%.  It's heavy, but I'm finishing the reps and doing them with clean form and good depth.

Next week I'm starting an alternating de-load type thing where I'll lower the intensity on one exercise and raise it on the other.  So I should be setting a lot of PRs soon.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 5, 2010)

Sounds good 

Workouts are still great, too. I've probably said it before, but your journal is a breath of fresh air with most of the shit i get asked about all week in work. "Upper Quads" was the latest one. Dear lord...


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 6, 2010)

*GPP:*


_120 yard sprints_
BW+30lb. backpack x 6

These killed my glutes and upper back and were good for work capacity.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 7, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> *GPP:*
> 
> 
> _120 yard sprints_
> ...


 
A 100m plus sprints on their own are hard enough, without adding weight you mad man lol. I play alot of football (soccer) and used to only 20 metre bursts really which im fairly quick over, but whenever we do 100m sprints in training in the last 20 metres i look like im doing the robot my body stiffens up that much. Give me 60 metres over 100 any day lol.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 7, 2010)

Set a front squat rep PR, bench press is actually improving, and my grip strength-endurance is getting better as I only took 2 sets to finish the 3 laps.  Bent-over rows had a bit of cheating but I think that's necessary to set PRs on them.

Gonna diet a little bit over the next few weeks and do an alternating weekly deload.  Basically, front squats and back squats will still be there but one will be at a relatively light weight.  I'll cut down to 3x3 for my upper body work to keep the volume down.  Accessory work is going to be minimal and I'll rely on my GPP stuff to keep the accessory muscle groups conditioned.


_Front squats_
210x3,3,3,3,3
205x3,3,3,3,3
_Bench press_
165x3,3,3,3,3
_Bent-over DB rows_
80x3 (oops)
100x3,3,3,3
_Hanging straight-leg raise_
5,5,5
_Farmer's walks_ - as many sets as necessary to finish 3 laps
90lbs. x 2 sets


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 7, 2010)

davegmb said:


> A 100m plus sprints on their own are hard enough, without adding weight you mad man lol. I play alot of football (soccer) and used to only 20 metre bursts really which im fairly quick over, but whenever we do 100m sprints in training in the last 20 metres i look like im doing the robot my body stiffens up that much. Give me 60 metres over 100 any day lol.



Yeah, they were pretty tough.  On the last few I was just coasting the last 10 yards, so they were more like 110 yard/100 meter sprints.  The starts were pretty tough on the legs, but the hardest part was actually the upper back fatigue I got from carrying the backpack.

Last Sunday I did 8x50m sprints on a track with 150m jog recoveries.  That about killed me.  But getting out and sprinting is something I really enjoy.  I may do hill runs this Saturday.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 11, 2010)

My legs are exhausted.


_Back squat_
220x3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3
_Military press_
115x3,3,3
_Leg press_
440x10,10,10
_Weighted chinups_
+45x3,3
+50x3


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 12, 2010)

Last clean reps were dirty but I'll take them.


_Snatch_
80x1,1,1,1,1
90x1,1,1,1,1
95x1,1,1,1,1
100x1
105x1
110x1
115x1
120x1,1 - *PR*
_Clean_
145x1,1,1,1,1
155x1,1,1,1,1
160x1,1,1,1,1
165x1
170x1
175x1
180x1
185x1,1,1 - *PR*


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 14, 2010)

Hell yeah


_Front squats_
215x3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3 - had to add some extra rest before sets 9 and 10
_Bench press_
175x2 - no energy
165x3
155x3
_Bent-over DB rows_
100x3,3,3
_Back extensions_
235x12
245x12
_Neutral-grip chinups_
BWx10,10


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 14, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Hell yeah
> 
> 
> _Front squats_
> 215x3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3 - had to add some extra rest before sets 9




 Nice!


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 16, 2010)

*GPP:*


_Sprints_
8 x 40 yards with 60 yard jog recoveries
_Standing broad jumps_
5x3
_Standing vertical jumps_
5x3
_Gassers_
2


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 18, 2010)

Squats are feeling pretty good.  These were deep, full squats.  I failed in the hole again on the last set, but I didn't want to end on a failure so I did another set to get 10 doubles.

Presses and chins are feeling strong too.  I think dropping the volume last week helped quite a bit.

Did a short workout earlier because I didn't have much time.



_Back squats_
250x2,2,2,2,2,2,2,2,2,1,2
_Military press_
105x3,3,3,3,3
_Weighted chinups_
+45x3,3,3,3,3


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 19, 2010)

Time to move up cleans by 5 lbs.  Never cleaned 185 that easily before so I'm pretty happy with my progress there.

I decided that I'm only going to count really clean reps from now on.  So that 120 snatch is a PR because the 120 attempts I did last week weren't that good.



_Snatch_
80x1,1,1,1,1
90x1,1,1,1,1
95x1,1,1,1,1
100x1
105x1
110x1
115x1
120x0
120x1
120x0
_Clean_
145x1,1,1,1,1
155x1,1,1,1,1
160x1,1,1,1,1
165x1
170x1
175x1
180x1
185x1,1
_Weighted reactive box jumps_
3,3,3,3,3
_Depth jumps_
3,3,3,3,3


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 21, 2010)

Easy day



_Front squats_
190x3,3,3,3,3
185x3,3,3,3,3
_Bench press_
165x3,3,3,3,3
_Bent-over DB rows_
100x3,3,3,3,3
_Tricep extensions_
15x12,12
_Back extensions_
150x12
155x12


----------



## davegmb (Oct 21, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Easy day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How come you generally work in the 3 rep range greg, when i was going for strength i was more in the 5 rep range?


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 21, 2010)

davegmb said:


> How come you generally work in the 3 rep range greg, when i was going for strength i was more in the 5 rep range?



The squatting program I chose had me doing 10 triples, so I decided that I would stick with that rep range for my other work too because it made it easy to balance things.  Another advantage is that you can push the loads heavy and add weight more aggressively without doing a bunch of crappy reps.

Any rep range below 5 reps is good for strength IMO.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 21, 2010)

I love triples, in fact 8x3 is probably my favorite set/rep scheme ever because it allows you to lift pretty heavy, and it still hits that magical "24" set/rep volume to give you some hypertrophy as well.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 22, 2010)

I will get to a 200lb. clean by the end of the month.  I had at least 195 on my last pull, got it up high and didn't have to squat that low to get under it.

I had a bit of a form issue with my hips coming forward too early and my body not staying over the bar, so I really focused on keeping my hips back and throwing them forward during the 2nd pull and it helped things quite a bit.  If I can put the hip extension together with a better pull from the shoulders I will improve quickly.  I think it's mostly a matter of transferring the power by keeping my shoulders back during the first pull.



_Snatches_
80x1,1,1,1,1
90x1,1,1,1,1
95x1,1,1,1,1
100x1
105x1
110x1
115x1
120x1,1,1
_Cleans_
150x1,1,1,1,1
160x1,1,1,1,1
165x1,1,1,1,1
170x1
175x1
180x1
185x1
190x1,1,1
_Standing broad jump/hanging straight-leg raise_
3/5,3/5,3/5
_Standing broad jump/Russian twist_
3/10x45,3/10x45,3/10x45

Also hit multiple 36" box jumps with ease.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 24, 2010)

Went back to pulling sumo.


_Deadlifts_
295x3
315x3
295x3,3,3
_KB swings_
53x10,10,10


----------



## davegmb (Oct 24, 2010)

nice deadlifts greg


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 25, 2010)

davegmb said:


> nice deadlifts greg



Thanks.

Good squats today - both depth and speed were really solid.


Back squats
225x3,3,3,3,3
220x3,3,3,3,3
Military press
110x3,3,3,3,3
Weighted chinups
+50x3,3,3,3,3
Leg press
440x10,10,10
Tricep extensions


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 27, 2010)

No power today, I think I was tired.


_Snatches_
85x1,1,1,1,1
95x1,1,1,1,1
100x1,1,1,1,1
105x1
110x1
115x1
120x1
125x0 - wasn't happening today
_Cleans_
155x1,1,1,1,1
165x1,1,1,1,1
170x1,1,1,1,1
175x1
180x1
185x1
190x1 - really good pull
*195x1 PR* - really bad pull but great catch
_Box jumps_
42" box
3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 28, 2010)

Bench press is getting stronger and front squats were actually pretty easy today.



_Front squats_
220x2,2,2,2,2,2
_Bench press_
175x3,3,3
165x3,3
_Bent-over DB rows_
100x3,3,3,3,3
_KB swings_
53x10,10,10
_45 degree hypers_
60x10,10,10


----------



## suprfast (Oct 28, 2010)

thought I would chime in and return the favor.

Hang cleans, what the hell is the secret here. I do cleans and overhead presses combined but on my 5th set(i do 5x5 for these) I really struggle for 185.  This one I am sure has everything to do with being able to get under the bar.  I notice people JUMPING off the ground.  Any pointers, these are probably one of my favorite workouts giving me the best all around feeling in the upper body.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 28, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Bench press is getting stronger and front squats were actually pretty easy today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
good weight on the DB rows Greg well done


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 28, 2010)

suprfast said:


> thought I would chime in and return the favor.
> 
> Hang cleans, what the hell is the secret here. I do cleans and overhead presses combined but on my 5th set(i do 5x5 for these) I really struggle for 185.  This one I am sure has everything to do with being able to get under the bar.  I notice people JUMPING off the ground.  Any pointers, these are probably one of my favorite workouts giving me the best all around feeling in the upper body.



If you can rep 5 cleans of 185 from the hang, you are a better man than me.

But as far as improvement, I'm really looking at my form right now.  What I thought constituted proper clean technique is not necessarily optimal IMO.  A lot of people will tell you to "jump and shrug", but the more I read about and watch the top lifters, the more I think this is unnecessary and wasteful.

It really is all about moving the bar relative to your body and dropping underneath the bar.  I feel that I'm pretty good at dropping under the bar and this is the main thing that's made me re-think my feelings on what is proper form.

So my advice is this:

Get into the right position with the bar just above the knee, a slight bend in the knee, and a decent bend in the hips.  Keep the weight distributed over your entire foot and make sure your arms are relaxed.  When you begin the movement, let the bar rub against the thigh, then punch the hips forward, shrug the shoulders up, and retract the scapula.  You want to "scoop" the bar of your thigh, into your body, and up.

The bar should be rising, your feet should be relatively flat, your knees slightly bent, your hips extended, and your shoulders shrugged.  From this position (and you really have to think about the lift to get a feel for this), you want to pull yourself down below the bar.  Your elbows will feel like they are whipping around and underneath the bar as you drop.

Really work on positioning of the barbell along with flexibility of the hips, ankles, wrists, and triceps.  I have found that when I struggle to get underneath the bar I lack proper positioning before the pull.

The other thing I have started doing is analyzing each lift right after it's finished.  Think about the quality of the pull, the quality of the catch, the positioning before the pull and before the catch, the recovery, etc.  Once you start to break each lift down and identify why you failed/struggled, you see patterns that can be corrected to help you improve.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 30, 2010)

_Deadlifts_
305x3,3,3,3,3


----------



## davegmb (Oct 30, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> _Deadlifts_
> 305x3,3,3,3,3


 
Deadlift weight impressive bud, but do you workout at home or go the gym? i wouldnt get out of bed to do a workout as short as that lol


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 30, 2010)

good log ran across it ! nice simple and to the point


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2010)

I love your workouts. Looking awesome, dude!

How is the program going?


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 31, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Deadlift weight impressive bud, but do you workout at home or go the gym? i wouldnt get out of bed to do a workout as short as that lol



Thanks Dave.  Yeah, some of my workouts are pretty short.  I don't workout at home but my gym isn't too far from my house so it's not much of a hassle to go there.  I prefer short workouts because I tend to lose focus after about 40 minutes of good work.



Supa_Spence said:


> good log ran across it ! nice simple and to the point



Thanks, simple is often best I think.



Gazhole said:


> I love your workouts. Looking awesome, dude!
> 
> How is the program going?



Things are going great Gaz.  I started the program with an estimated 225 max front squat and I just did 6 doubles with 220.  I'm sure the back squat has improved too.  I'm thinking about taking a shot at 300+ at the end of the program when I deload.

The other great bit of news is that I found a weightlifting club in my area and I am pretty sure I will join.


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 2, 2010)

_Back squats_
255x2,2,2,2,2,2,2,2,2,2
_Military press_
110x3,3,3,3,3
_Weighted chinups_
+50x3,3,3,3,3
_Leg press/Neutral-grip pullups_
440x10/BWx10
440x10/BWx10
440x10/BWx6


----------



## davegmb (Nov 2, 2010)

BOOM 50lbs added onto the chin ups, getting strong greg


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 7, 2010)

_Front squat_
195x3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3
_Deadlift_
225x3
305x3,3,3,3
_Bench press_ - no energy
175x3,3,2
_Bent-over DB rows_
100x3,3,3,3,3


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice lifts Greg


----------



## suprfast (Nov 7, 2010)

Got a question.

When on a cut(as it looks like you have done one and are lean) how important is it to hit max lifts week after week vs just picking a nice heavy load that is doable every week.  I am going on a cut and know I will lose some mass and not be able to hit my weights that I am doing now.  

Thanks and sorry for hijacking on your thread.


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 8, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice lifts Greg



Thanks, it's been pretty simple for me lately - just try to add weight to the bar.  Once I get comfortable with a weight I just try to load a bit more the next time.  I like simplicity.



suprfast said:


> Got a question.
> 
> When on a cut(as it looks like you have done one and are lean) how important is it to hit max lifts week after week vs just picking a nice heavy load that is doable every week.  I am going on a cut and know I will lose some mass and not be able to hit my weights that I am doing now.
> 
> Thanks and sorry for hijacking on your thread.



I'm probably not the best person to ask for advice on cutting.  Basically my weight fluctuates by about 10lbs. because I never count calories or macros - I don't have the attention to detail to be a dieter.  I tried a PSMF once and got pretty lean after 4-5 days, but I just got bored with it and tired of counting/weighing everything so I quit.

But when I am losing weight I notice a bit that my energy levels aren't as good.  I try to stay with whatever weights I was lifting when I started the cut.  So if I was doing triples with 255 on squats, I'll try to keep doing triples with that weight.  The only thing I really decrease is overall volume, especially of the assistance stuff.  To me cutting is about doing as much quality work as you can with the limited recovery ability you have.  So work hard to maintain your numbers on the main lifts and cut everything else out.  That's my advice.

I've also been sprinting quite a bit lately which I find helps not only with leanness but with explosiveness and activation of certain muscle groups (glutes for me).


----------



## suprfast (Nov 8, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Thanks, it's been pretty simple for me lately - just try to add weight to the bar.  Once I get comfortable with a weight I just try to load a bit more the next time.  I like simplicity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I appreciate the help.  Cutting is not my friend.

Back to your regular scheduled program.


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 9, 2010)

Decided to unload a bit of volume.  I'm at week 10 of 12 and haven't deloaded since week 5.  Plus, I thought my energy and strength levels were slowing their progress.


_Back squats_
230x3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3
_Military press_
115x3,3,3
_Weighted chinups_
+60x3,3,3
_Neutral-grip pullups/hanging straight-leg raises_
BWx10/5,10/5,9/5


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 10, 2010)

It's been awhile since I did this workout so fatigue set in really fast.  The first few snatches were really fast though.


_Snatches_
85x1,1,1,1,1
95x1,1,1,1,1
100x1,1,1,1,1
105x1
110x1
115x1
120x1
125x0
_Cleans_
155x1,1,1,1,1
165x1,1,1,1,1
170x1,1,1,1,1
175x1
180x1
185x1
190x1
195x1,1,0
_Box jumps_
42" box
8x3


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 11, 2010)

Clean weight looks really good dude. Everything is creeping up all the time! Theres definitely something to this singles approach. The technique just gets drilled into every muscle! Excellent work, keep it up!


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 11, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Clean weight looks really good dude. Everything is creeping up all the time! Theres definitely something to this singles approach. The technique just gets drilled into every muscle! Excellent work, keep it up!



There is definitely something to it.  Every week you just push the weights up a little bit.  At first your PRs aren't that clean, but eventually you get comfortable handling the weight and it becomes easier.

I'm becoming a bigger believer of the SAID principle each day.

If you look back at when I started I could never do a 120lb. snatch.  Even when I started, it was very hard for me to get it and when I did, the lift was shaky.  Now I can snatch 120 relatively easily.


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 11, 2010)

Front squat PR.  I have never front squatted with 230 before.  Also set a rep PR on DB rows.

BTW there were some guys in my gym doing wide stance front squats that would probably best qualify as quarter squats.  They traded turns for awhile so I got tired of waiting and threw in a few snatches to warm up.  They grunted and strutted as if they were lifting heavy weight.  I hate that.


_Front squats_
230x2,2,2,2,2,2
_Bent-over DB rows_
100x5,5,5
_Bench press_
175x3,3,2
_Tricep extensions_
15x12
20x11
_Face pulls_
60x12
55x12


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 15, 2010)

Back squat PR and I had more in the tank.  Wasn't supposed to do a double but I wanted to see where I was at.  The rest of the training nearly killed me.



_Back squats_
265x1,1,1,1,1,*2 PR*
_Military press_
115x3,3,3,3 (push press), 3 (push press)
_Weighted chinups_
+60x3,3,3
+55x3,3
_Leg press/Neutral-grip pullups_
440x10/BWx10, 440x10/BWx10, 440x10/BWx6
_Hill sprints_ - 3


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 18, 2010)

ow



_Front squats_
200x3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,3,*7 PR*
_Bench press_
175x3,3,3,2
165x3
_Bent-over DB rows_
100x5,5,5
_Tricep extensions/BB curls_
20x10/60x10
20x10/60x10
15x10/70x7
_60 yard sprints_
8 w/ 150 yard jog recoveries, 90 second intervals


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 22, 2010)

_Full squats_
240x2,2,2,2,2,2,2,2,2,*7 PR*
_Military press_
115x3,3,3,2,3
_Weighted chinups_
+60x3,3,3,2,2
_Leg press/Neutral-grip pullups_
490x10,10,10/BWx10,8,5
_Box jumps/Hanging leg raise_
42" box
3,3,3/10,10,10


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, strong weighted chins!


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 24, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Wow, strong weighted chins!



Thanks a lot.

Yesterday I did a bit of conditioning.  It was 36 20 yard sprints with different start positions - 12 were done from a plank, 12 from a kneel, and 12 from a push-up position.  All done with 20 second rest intervals.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 24, 2010)

Is that a leg press/pull up superset? would never of thought to put them two together! i cant do supersets in my gym as soon as i move somebody is on your bench or squat rack straight away.......then feel greedy saying "sorry im actually using both!!!!!"


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah, it's a superset.  It beats the hell out of me for some reason.


----------



## fufu (Nov 24, 2010)

congrats on the squat PR


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 24, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Front squat PR.  I have never front squatted with 230 before.  Also set a rep PR on DB rows.
> 
> BTW there were some guys in my gym doing wide stance front squats that would probably best qualify as quarter squats.  They traded turns for awhile so I got tired of waiting and threw in a few snatches to warm up.  *They grunted and strutted as if they were lifting heavy weight.  I hate that.*



I hate that. I love it when I ask if they are done, and then I start doing my fronts squats which were as heavy as their 1/4 back squats, and I'm going ATG.

Workouts are looking good in here, man. Nice and simple but effective. Trumps any kind of other workout, IMO.


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 24, 2010)

fufu said:


> congrats on the squat PR



Thanks - I certainly have more work to do but it's good to hit a rep PR every once in awhile.



Scarface30 said:


> I hate that. I love it when I ask if they are done, and then I start doing my fronts squats which were as heavy as their 1/4 back squats, and I'm going ATG.
> 
> Workouts are looking good in here, man. Nice and simple but effective. Trumps any kind of other workout, IMO.



There's just no reason for showboating and ego when you step in the weightroom.  My motivation is personal and not extrospective and IMO that's the only way to make real, consistent progress.  If you spend all of your time trying to compare yourself to others or impress others, you're not going to find much satisfaction.

I feel like when you get in the weightroom, you should respect the place and the others around you, focus, and do your work.  Everything else just takes away from your progress.


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 24, 2010)

_Front squats_
235x1,1,*3 PR*
_Bench press_
175x3,3,3,3
165x2
_Box jumps/weighted crunches_
42" box
3,3,3/155x15,15,15


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 24, 2010)

*End of the Burgener squat program*

12 weeks of this and I am finished, thankfully.  There were some weeks where I didn't know that I could make it to the end.

Squats:

245x5 (to parallel) - 240x7 (ATG after 9 work sets)

Front squats:

225x1 - 235x3 (after 2 singles at that weight)

I'm pretty sure weight gain was minimal which is good as I was trying to maintain.


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 26, 2010)

_Snatches_
85x1,1,1,1,1
95x1,1,1,1,1
100x1,1,1,1,1
105x1
110x1
115x1
120x1
*125x1 PR*
_Hanging leg raises_
BWx10,10
_Cleans_
155x1,1,1,1,1
165x1,1,1,1,1
170x1,1,1,1,1
175x1
180x1
185x1
190x1
195x1
*200x1,1 PR*
_Box jumps_
42" box
8x3


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 26, 2010)

I love your program Greg. A nice mix of standard movements and Olympic lifts.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 1, 2010)

greg, i looked up the foam roller, never noticed one in my gym, what other stretch is there or what could i use to replace the foam roller if you aware of any?


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 1, 2010)

Use a piece of PVC pipe or some other type of plastic pipe.


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 2, 2010)

*new shoes*


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you shoes!



_Snatches_
85x1,1,1,1,1
95x1,1,1,1,1
100x1,1,1,1,1
105x1
110x1
115x1
120x1
125x1,1
*130x1,1 - PR*
_Full squats_ - OW
175x10
195x10
210x10
_Push press_
115x3,3,3,3,3
_Abs_


----------



## davegmb (Dec 2, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Thank you shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thats high reps on the full squats for you isnt it?


----------



## Stull34 (Dec 2, 2010)

Greg, 

Great journal, good to see people training to actually get stronger!! What brand of shoes are those, they look good, Ive had my DoWins for 3.5 years, and its about time for a new pair.

ST


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 2, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Thats high reps on the full squats for you isnt it?



Yes, it was agony.



Stull34 said:


> Greg,
> 
> Great journal, good to see people training to actually get stronger!! What brand of shoes are those, they look good, Ive had my DoWins for 3.5 years, and its about time for a new pair.
> 
> ST



They're from Risto sports.  I like their stuff a lot.  Thanks for the compliment - I'm still not where I want to be but I'm getting there.  Bodyweight snatch is my goal.


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 3, 2010)

Tough day - my weight is down by about 10 lbs. and I'm still close to the PRs I was hitting before so I'm fairly happy with my progress.  I still want to cut a bit of weight though.

Overhead squat recoveries are my new favorite exercise.  If you want to build awesome traps, do these.



_Snatches_
85x1,1,1,1,1
100x1,1,1,1,1
105x1,1,1,1,1
110x1
115x1
120x1
125x1
130x0
_Cleans_
160x1,1,1,1,1
170x1,1,1,1,1
175x1,1,1,1,1
180x1
185x1
190x1
_Overhead squat recoveries_
95x5
115x3
135x3,3,3
_Abs_
_Chinups_
+25x8,8


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 5, 2010)

*New program*

This is my first foray into creating my own O lifting program so I'm interested to see how I progress.  The specific emphasis is mostly on the classic lifts because that's where I need to improve the most.

*Monday:*
Snatch - work up to daily max over 20-23 singles
Clean - work up to daily max over 20-23 singles
Overhead squat recoveries - work up to daily max, take 90% of that and do 3x3

*Tuesday:*
Front squat - Periodized like this:
week 1 - 5x3 @ 88%
week 2 - 4x2 @ 92%
week 3 - 6x1 @ 96%
week 4 - 3x5 @ 75%
Bench press - 5x3
Pullups - 5x5
RDLs - 5x3 if I feel like doing them

*Thursday:*
Same as Monday

*Saturday:*
Snatch - work up to Thursday's max minus 5 kilos over 20-23 singles
Back squat - Periodized same as front squat
Push press - 5x3


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 6, 2010)

_Snatch_
90x1,1,1,1,1
100x1,1,1,1,1
105x1,1,1,1,1
110x1 - stopped, something wasn't right
_Clean_
160x1,1,1,1,1
170x1,1,1,1,1
175x1,1,1,1,1
180x1
185x1
190x1
195x1
200x1
*205x1,1 - PR*
_Overhead squat recoveries_
135x3,3,3
_Hanging straight-leg raises_
5x5


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 7, 2010)

Damn, looking REALLY good. Your lifts have improved a tonne since you started this.

Overhead squats are great, btw.

Oh, and nice shoes, lol


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 7, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Damn, looking REALLY good. Your lifts have improved a tonne since you started this.
> 
> Overhead squats are great, btw.
> 
> Oh, and nice shoes, lol



Thanks Gaz.

I don't do the full OH squats.  I just lift it from the bottom.


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 7, 2010)

Pretty good strength day today.



_Front squats_
230x3,3,3,3,3
_Bench press_
165x3,3,3,3,3
_Olympic deadlifts_
255x3,3,3,3,3
_Weighted chinups_
+40x5,5,5,4
+35x4
_Abs_


----------



## davegmb (Dec 8, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Pretty good strength day today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Good work Greg. Olympic deadlift? whats the difference, googled it but looks the same as regular deadlift??????


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 8, 2010)

In olympic deads you start with the shoulders over the bar and the hips fairly high.  You start the lift by pushing your knees back, trying to keep the angle your back makes with the floor constant until you get to about the top of the knee.  Then you extend the hips to bring the bar up.

It basically scoops the bar into your body and gets you into the right pulling position for the explosive pull.  To me it's much more segmented than a regular deadlift.  Instead of pulling straight up and down in one coordinated motion, you pull the bar towards your thighs with 2 different movements (knee extension then hip extension).


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 9, 2010)

Today...



_Snatches_
85x1,1,1,1,1
95x1,1,1,1,1
100x1,1,1,1,1
105x1
110x1
115x1
120x1
125x1
130x0 - pulled it high but didn't pull myself under the bar, I think fatigue was a factor
_Cleans_
155x1,1,1,1,1
165x1,1,1,1,1
170x1,1,1,1,1
175x1
180x1
185x1
190x1
195x1
200x1
205x1 - this was surprisingly easy.  The pull wasn't great but the catch was rock solid and I didn't get pinned.
210x0 - went for it but I was too tired to make the lift.  I'll get it next time though.
_Overhead squat recoveries_
155x1 - solid, move this up next time
140x3,3,3
_Hypers_
+60x10,10,10
_Hanging leg raises_
5x5


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 13, 2010)

Weighed in at 174 which is about 10lbs. below my weight while on my last program.  Someone at my gym says I look noticeably bigger than I did during the summer.  There hasn't been much net change in my weight since then so I guess I'm doing something right...


_Snatches_
worked up to:
120x1,1,1,1
_Full squats_
265x3,3,3,3,3
_Push press_
120x3
125x3,3,3,3
_Weighted chinups_
+45x5,5,5,5,5
_Box jumps_
_Abs_


----------



## Phineas (Dec 14, 2010)

Love the new program, Greg.

Question: on power cleans do I HAVE to squat underneath the bar, or does squat depth depend only on how high you can pull the bar? The problem is I have very tight achilies, and while I've improved my flexibility a good deal over the last several months, I'm unable to squat with a narrow stance (I squat powerlifting stance...very wide). I have great torso control (did overheads for a while and will use them when I do 5/3/1 soon as assistance) so maintaining an upright torso isn't an issue with a wider stance, but I can't squat narrow stance without leaning forward.

When I do power cleans I basically have to clean it all the way up, but I wonder if this has limited my numbers. I got up to 165 for a single, but I know I'm capable of a fair bit more, it's just that I can't safely perform the squat catch below maybe a few inches.

Suggestions? Are there lifters who pull with the conventional stance and then quickly switch to wide stance for the catch squat? I have the pull phase down fairly well.


----------



## fufu (Dec 14, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Weighed in at 174 which is about 10lbs. below my weight while on my last program.  Someone at my gym says I look noticeably bigger than I did during the summer.  There hasn't been much net change in my weight since then so I guess I'm doing something right...
> 
> 
> _Snatches_
> ...



Nice chins.

What are you doing with your weight right now? Losing, gaining, maintaining?


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 14, 2010)

"Power" cleans mean you catch the weight in less than a full squat position, so by definition you shouldn't be squatting anywhere below parallel when you do them.  Cleans or "squat cleans" require a full squat position and allow you to lift more weight because you don't have to pull the bar as high.

If you can't do full cleans, just do power cleans and work on your mobility until you can get into a full front squat position.

If you want to improve your power cleans, I recommend working on your first pull/positioning.  You want to start the weight off the floor by pushing your knees back and keeping your torso angle constant.  Then scoop the bar into your body by extending your hips - you should brush the bar against your thighs, then explosively extend the hips, then shrug the shoulders and "jump" to get the bar up.

That said, I have found that the power variations of the lifts have very little carryover to the full lifts.


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 14, 2010)

fufu said:


> Nice chins.
> 
> What are you doing with your weight right now? Losing, gaining, maintaining?



Right now I'm trying to lose a little bit.  I want to weightlift in the 77kg class and if I did powerlifting it would be in the 74kg class.  I feel like as long as I stay within 2.5 kgs of 74kg, I should be fine.


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 15, 2010)

Not a bad day - lots of fatigue though.



_Snatches_
worked up to 120x1, 125x1, 130x1
_Cleans_
worked up to 190x1, 195x1, 200x1, 205x0 - no energy for that lift
_Overhead squat recoveries_
165x1
170x1
155x3,3,3
_Abs_


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 20, 2010)

*New goals*

Because of school, Oly lifting isn't going to be realistic next year, so I've decided to put it on hold.  I'll still throw in some of the lifts every once in awhile but I can't progress much further without the right equipment and coaching.

For this year and possibly for the next few the focus will be raw and single-ply powerlifting.  I'll start raw and possibly work up to using the gear and learning how to lift in it.

For now I've started the Smolov squat cycle so this journal should get interesting in a few weeks.

Today:



_Full squats_ - great depth
210x9,9,9,9
_Press_
105x3
110x3,3,3,3
_Weighted chinups_
+60x3,3,3,3
+55x3
_Abs_

I weighed 174 today so I'm maintaining my bodyweight well.


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 22, 2010)

_Full squats_
225x7,7,7,7,7
_Abs_


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 24, 2010)

_Full squats_
240x5,5,5,5,5,5,5
_Box jumps_
42" box
3,3,3
_Neutral grip pullups_
BWx8,8,3


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 17, 2011)

_Full squats_
225x5,5,5
_Bench press_
155x5,5,5
_Deadlifts_
255x5
_OH squat recoveries_
145x5,5,5
_Hanging leg raises_
5,5,5
_Bent-over rows_
70x12,12


----------



## davegmb (Jan 18, 2011)

was that your first workout back after chrstmas? did it hurt lol?


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 19, 2011)

davegmb said:


> was that your first workout back after chrstmas? did it hurt lol?



nah I've been messing around a bit since Christmas but I haven't really kept up with logging anything.  I'm really struggling to find motivation right now because I can't train the O lifts anymore and I have to deal with a much more crowded and commercialized environment at the gym.

Hopefully I can keep myself accountable but I've been known to take periods off because I just don't feel like training.


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 19, 2011)

Today - kind of doing a Starting Strength program:



_Squats_
235x5,5,5
_Overhead press_
110x5
105x5,5
_Back extensions_
230x10,10,10
_Weighted chinups_
+45x5,5,5
_Curls/Tricep extensions_


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 20, 2011)

Why can't you do Oly lifts now?


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 21, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Why can't you do Oly lifts now?



School doesn't allow us to train O lifts in the gym, there are no platforms, no bumper plates (they aren't even round plates), and there are a lot of people everywhere.

So I'm just doing a strength phase for awhile, hopefully I'll maintain some of my power.  I'm working technique on the lifts as much as I can but without a near max weight, technique doesn't mean a lot.

At least I'm comfortably in the 77 kg class right now.  I could compete there right now and I'm still likely to lose at least 4-5 lbs.


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 24, 2011)

Decided to re-dedicate myself to training intelligently.  I can definitely use some strength and I have 3 months to build up as much as possible before I get back to weightlifting and developing power.

That means diet too.


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 24, 2011)

Going to start doing more weighted planks because I don't feel like my core work is heavy enough.


_Full squats_
235x5,5,5
_Bench press_
155x5,5,5
_Deadlifts_
255x5
_Bent-over DB rows/hanging leg raises_
80x8,8,8/5,5,5


----------



## Phineas (Jan 25, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> Going to start doing more weighted planks because I don't feel like my core work is heavy enough.
> 
> 
> _Full squats_
> ...



Are you referring to bench rows or are those actually bent over rows? I've never seen anyone do bent over rows with DBs. Impressive numbers.

Great squats and deads. It's tough deadlifting in the same session as squats but I've always been a fan of high-frequency, low volume like you are. Nothing gets overworked, all muscles get steady stimulation throughout the week, and you get more frequent opportunity to practice technique -- which helps eliminates any potential intimidation factor on heavy lifts.


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 25, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Are you referring to bench rows or are those actually bent over rows? I've never seen anyone do bent over rows with DBs. Impressive numbers.
> 
> Great squats and deads. It's tough deadlifting in the same session as squats but I've always been a fan of high-frequency, low volume like you are. Nothing gets overworked, all muscles get steady stimulation throughout the week, and you get more frequent opportunity to practice technique -- which helps eliminates any potential intimidation factor on heavy lifts.



They're bench rows.  Though I think I am going to start doing these:







My technique is a bit different on most lifts just because of my goals.  My squats and deadlifts are Oly style and my benching is done with a close-grip because that is what feels comfortable.  I'm liking the frequency of Starting Strength quite a bit.  The one set of deadlifts after squatting isn't really a big deal.  I find that for my style of deadlifting, the back and hamstrings are much more fatigued than anything else, whereas my squatting tends to really fatigue my quads.


----------



## Phineas (Jan 25, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> They're bench rows.  Though I think I am going to start doing these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is that? It looks like a cross between a row and a face pull. I'm thinking that must be an explosive movement. That looks like it would be awkward if performed strictly.

I also bench with a closer grip than most people. I find I get better leverige. 

Are you doing 3 x/week right now?


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 25, 2011)

It's a row but it is done explosively.  I don't think it's necessary (at least not for my purposes) to do rows in a controlled fashion.

The close grip benching I find is just much more comfortable.  I couldn't care less about my bench numbers - I only do it because I hope one day that I can jerk a decent amount of weight.  When I was benching with a normal grip and a huge back arch, I felt a ton of uncomfortable tightness in my pecs and bad soreness in my shoulders.  So far close-grip pressing has been good for me.

Right now I'm just training every other day.


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 26, 2011)

_Full squats_
235x5,5,5
_Military press_
105x5,5,5
_Weighted chinups_
+45x5,5,5
_Back extensions_
230x10,10,10
_Abs_


----------



## davegmb (Jan 26, 2011)

is that a bulgarian olympic lifter in your avatar, cant remember his name?


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 26, 2011)

Stoitsov

Soon I'll look like him.  Dimas is probably my favorite lifter though.


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 28, 2011)

_Full squats_
235x5,5,5
_Military press_
105x5,5,5
_Back extensions_
245x10,10,10
_Abs/Triceps_


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 26, 2011)

Swam yesterday so the chins weren't great but eh.  I actually felt like I wanted to lift today which hasn't happened in a long time.


_Full squats_
115x5
145x5
170x5
200x5
225x5
_Military/Push Press_
60x5
75x5
90x5
105x5
120x5
_Weighted chinups_
+20x5
+25x5
+30x5,5,4
_Abs/Lower back_


----------



## Phineas (Feb 26, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> Swam yesterday so the chins weren't great but eh.  I actually felt like I wanted to lift today which hasn't happened in a long time.
> 
> 
> _Full squats_
> ...



Great workout. 

You haven't been lifting as often as before?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice work out, no frills just heavy compound movements, that's what I like to see.


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 27, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Great workout.
> 
> You haven't been lifting as often as before?



Not at all - I have had no motivation to train whatsoever.

I have probably trained a few days in the past 1.5 months.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 27, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> Not at all - I have had no motivation to train whatsoever.
> 
> I have probably trained a few days in the past 1.5 months.



How come?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 27, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> Not at all - I have had no motivation to train whatsoever.
> 
> I have probably trained a few days in the past 1.5 months.



Get back on the horse, dude! What do you need? Is it program boredom or just general real-life stuff?

Here if you need to bounce ideas off somebody. Your training was going awesome - don't let it slip away!


----------



## Phineas (Feb 28, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Get back on the horse, dude! What do you need? Is it program boredom or just general real-life stuff?
> 
> Here if you need to bounce ideas off somebody. Your training was going awesome - don't let it slip away!



Agreed. You were a squatting machine!

Maybe following a broskie bodybuilding routine for a while will put things in perspective! Follow this for a while and you'll see just how great you were progressing...

Mon: chest and abs
Tues: bi's and tri's
Wed: shoulders and abs
Thurs: back and bi's
Fri: legs (by which I mean leg extensions and leg curls) and tris and abs
Sat: chest
Sun: OFF


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 6, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Get back on the horse, dude! What do you need? Is it program boredom or just general real-life stuff?
> 
> Here if you need to bounce ideas off somebody. Your training was going awesome - don't let it slip away!



It's more just real life stuff.  Each day I train I see less and less of a reason to beat myself up.  I've lost a bunch of weight and strength since the Winter.

Anyway, I decided I should take a break from squatting every day.  I think I'm just mentally burnt-out on squats and I dread doing them when I go to the gym, so I need to drop my squat frequency for awhile and do something a bit different.  Since 5/3/1 seems to be working well for a lot of guys at my level, I decided to give it a shot.



_Oly deads_
195x5
215x5
225x12
_Snatch-grip oly deads_
135x10,10,10,10,10
_Chins_
BWx10,10,10


----------



## Phineas (Mar 6, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> It's more just real life stuff.  Each day I train I see less and less of a reason to beat myself up.  I've lost a bunch of weight and strength since the Winter.
> 
> Anyway, I decided I should take a break from squatting every day.  I think I'm just mentally burnt-out on squats and I dread doing them when I go to the gym, so I need to drop my squat frequency for awhile and do something a bit different.  Since 5/3/1 seems to be working well for a lot of guys at my level, I decided to give it a shot.
> 
> ...



YES!!! Glad to see you've taken the 5/3/1 route. It's fast becoming IM's dominant program, and for good reason.

Phenominal workout. Are you using Wendler's second option to periodization? Where the first week is 75%, 80%, 85% as opposed to 65, 75, 85? I ask because the weights look closer together than I would expect.

Solid rep out, though. I look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 6, 2011)

Phineas said:


> YES!!! Glad to see you've taken the 5/3/1 route. It's fast becoming IM's dominant program, and for good reason.
> 
> Phenominal workout. Are you using Wendler's second option to periodization? Where the first week is 75%, 80%, 85% as opposed to 65, 75, 85? I ask because the weights look closer together than I would expect.
> 
> Solid rep out, though. I look forward to seeing your progress.



I just used the first one I saw on google.  I didn't buy the book because so many people have laid out the training and I feel like the program is pretty foolproof as long as you don't mess with it.  The only big change I'm going to make is to do push presses instead of military presses.  I feel like they allow for a bit more progress and are a bit more suited to my long-term goals.  But I think I've read that Wendler is fine with that.

I guess I would prefer 75/80/85 anyway since I don't like lifts below 75%.

This is my inspiration for the week:






YouTube Video


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 8, 2011)

My rep out wasn't great but that just means I was too aggressive with my max estimate.  I'll just use the same max for the next cycle and build up progress.  Strength isn't where it was but I will rebuild it.  Then again I have never ever been a strong presser.


_Push press_
100x5
105x5
115x6
_Overhead press_
70x10,10,10,10,10
_Chinups_
BWx10,10,10
_Squat jumps_
3,3,3,3,3


----------



## Phineas (Mar 8, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> I just used the first one I saw on google.  I didn't buy the book because so many people have laid out the training and I feel like the program is pretty foolproof as long as you don't mess with it.  The only big change I'm going to make is to do push presses instead of military presses.  I feel like they allow for a bit more progress and are a bit more suited to my long-term goals.  But I think I've read that Wendler is fine with that.
> 
> I guess I would prefer 75/80/85 anyway since I don't like lifts below 75%.
> 
> ...





gtbmed said:


> My rep out wasn't great but that just means I was too aggressive with my max estimate.  I'll just use the same max for the next cycle and build up progress.  Strength isn't where it was but I will rebuild it.  Then again I have never ever been a strong presser.
> 
> 
> _Push press_
> ...



Nice workout. 

The first periodization option of 65/75/85 isn't drastically different but it does help you reach the rep out with more juice in the tank. Since the program is really about that one set it helps to go into it with all systems firing at full power.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 8, 2011)

Greg, another 5/3/1 convert, i really am starting to feel left out now. Looks like youve got your motivation back then!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2011)

Get on it, Dave 

Workouts are looking good in here! 5/3/1 is incredible, as pretty much everybody i know will attest to. I also suggest the second option for the percentages. Hell, you might find one setup works better for lower body and the other for upper body.

That said, the first few workouts took a while to get going. Stick with your instincts for now and see what happens in the next wave. If things aren't progressing as you'd like after 1 complete cycle, try the second method for percentages.

Like the way you've got your accessory set up btw.


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, I've definitely lost some of what I had built up.

Today was a struggle to drag myself to the gym but I managed.  Had to wait forever to get into the rack.

I also decided to switch up my assistance work to be a little bit lower in volume with a bit more intensity.



_Neutral grip chins_
BWx8,8,8 just to warm up
_Full squats_
155x5
175x5
200x12
_Front squats_
175x5,5,5,5,5
_Back extensions_
265x5,5,5,5,5
_Abs/Static DB holds_


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 12, 2011)

_Bench press_
105x5
125x5
140x9
_DB rows_
75x5,5,5,5,5
_Face pulls_
47.5x5
52.5x5,5,5,5


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 13, 2011)

Good workout today.  Going to lower the percentages a bit on snatch-grip deads.



_Deads_
185x3
215x3
240x10
_Snatch-grip deads_
185x5,5,5,5,5
_Chinups_
+25x5,5,5
_Front squat holds_


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 15, 2011)

_Push press_
95x3
105x3
120x5
_Military press/push press_
95x5,5,5,5,5
_Neutral grip chins_
BWx10,10,10
_Close grip chins_
BWx5,5,5
_Rows_
_Farmer's walks_


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 15, 2011)

Good work out. No frills I like it.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 17, 2011)

Looking good dude, i always love reading your workouts. Really are no bullshit.


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks, yeah I try to keep most things simple.



_Full squats_
165x3
190x3
215x10
_Front squats_
180x5,5,5,5,5
_GHR/Chinups_
BWx5,5,5,5,5/BWx5,5,5,5,5


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 24, 2011)

_Bench press_
115x3
130x3
150x8
135x5,5,5,5,5
_DB rows_
80x5,5,5,5,5
_Abs/Chins_


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 28, 2011)

_Deads_
200x5
225x3
250x5
_Chins_
+25x5
BWx5,5,5,5
_DB Shrugs_
80x6,6,6,6


----------



## Phineas (Mar 28, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> _Deads_
> 200x5
> 225x3
> 250x5
> ...



Awesome workout!


----------



## davegmb (Mar 28, 2011)

Chins after deads is tough, i know because i do it too. Do you use the neutral grip for pull ups much? i tend to mix it up between them and the chin ups.


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 29, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Chins after deads is tough, i know because i do it too. Do you use the neutral grip for pull ups much? i tend to mix it up between them and the chin ups.



I usually vary between 3 different grips: a shoulder-width neutral grip, a chest-width supinated grip, and a very narrow neutral-grip (my hands are 4-5 inches apart).

I am starting to think I should just do regular deads instead of Oly deads on this program.  The deads I am doing are too technical and the form breaks down as the set continues.  I think I am just going to do normal deads instead.

And I'm going to lifting 2 days per week.  Squats and bench on one day and deads and presses on the other.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 7, 2011)

*update...*

This summer my training went fairly well, I was leaner than ever before and set snatch and total PRs. But back at school I can't really do the quick lifts so I'm thinking of just doing some combination of powerlifting and bodybuilding and sticking with that.

This was today's training:


_Deadlifts_
245x5,5,5
_Snatch pulls_
165x5,5,5
_Chinups_
BWx10,8,6,4,2
_Pushups_
+45x12,10,10
_Hanging leg raises_
6,6,6,6


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 9, 2011)

_Hang cleans_
135x3,3
155x2
165x2,2,2
175x1,1,1,1,1
_Bench press_
135x5,5,5,5,3
_Pullups_
BWx10,6,4
_Arms_


Also got in 20 minutes of cardio.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey greg, wouldnt need your name on it and would still be able to tell it's your workout


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 10, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Hey greg, wouldnt need your name on it and would still be able to tell it's your workout



Haha thanks Dave. I really don't do the fast lifts much anymore because my gym "doesn't allow them." So my workouts aren't quite the same but I just try to work hard every time I go in.

Here was today:


_Chinups_
BW x10,8,6,4,2 - felt easy I will have to do more reps next time.
_BB rows_
135x5,5
155x5,5,5
_Face pulls_
3x12 - forgot the weight
_Back extensions_
250x15,15,15
_Wide grip pulldowns_
4x8 - forgot the weight


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 14, 2011)

What's their reasoning for not allowing the lifts? Do they not have platforms?

Still looking good though, i agree with Dave - you definitely have a workout style.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 15, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> What's their reasoning for not allowing the lifts? Do they not have platforms?
> 
> Still looking good though, i agree with Dave - you definitely have a workout style.



They claim it's for safety purposes. There are no platforms and no bumper plates at all. Plus it's a crowded environment. There are also only 2 squat racks and about 20 treadmills. It's a huge gym but it's not really geared to my training interests.

And I'll take it as a compliment that I have a "style".  Mainly I just aim to go in and work hard.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 15, 2011)

Thursday's training:


_Front squats_
185x5
185x4
185x3,3
_Back squats_
185x5
205x5
205x5
_Leg press_
4 plates/side x8,8,8
3 plates/side x12
_Pullups_
BW x10,8,4
_Hanging leg raises_


And yesterday's:


_Chinups_
BW x10,10,8,4,4,4
_DB rows_
80x6,6,6
_Arms_


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 15, 2011)

Actually, I'm probably going to start doing 5x5 for awhile and then once I feel I'm strong enough I'll jump into more of a conjugate method (I hate that it's called this by the way) style of training.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 25, 2011)

*5/3/1*

So this is my version of Wendler's program. I didn't really change much other than the assistance lifts and their volume/intensity, but Jim says that they don't really matter that much anyway.

Basically I want to adhere to my own ideas which are to do chins with really high volume and frequency, second to do single-leg exercises, and to work in some higher intensity supporting lifts.


_Neutral grip chins_
BWx8,6,6,6,4,4,4,2
_Squats_
140x5
170x5
190x12
_Bulgarian split squats_
60x10,10,10
_Romanian deadlifts_
225x1,1,1,1,1,1


----------



## davegmb (Oct 25, 2011)

Take it you do the RDL'S really really  slow with a big stretch to make the most of the 1 rep


----------



## davegmb (Oct 25, 2011)

Is the 60lbs on the Bulgarian each hand, sounds tough if it is


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 25, 2011)

No, it's 30 in each hand. And for the RDLs I lower slowly to get that stretch but I try to raise the weight as explosively as I can.  My hamstrings suck though so I'm not very strong with them.


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 25, 2011)

I like your Idea of high frequency chins. slighlty different school of thought but Kai greene starts off all workouts with a chin/dip superset and well he is big.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 25, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> I like your Idea of high frequency chins. slighlty different school of thought but Kai greene starts off all workouts with a chin/dip superset and well he is big.



I just noticed that my leanness and relative strength were best when I did pullups on a regular basis. Now there were some confounding factors in that, but it definitely helped.

If squats and deadlifts are king for lower body development, then chins have to be the king of upper body movements.  I don't think I've ever seen an unathletic person who can do chins well.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 28, 2011)

_Deadlifts_
170x5
195x5
220x20
_Bench press_
105x5
115x5
135x9
_Chins_
BWx10,6,4
_Lateral step-ups_
70x5,5,5
_Back extensions_
265x10,10
275x8,8


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2011)

20 rep deads! Thats what i'm talking about!


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks Gaz. I'm actually training for a possible raw powerlifting competition this summer. I have a long way to go. xD


_Push press_
80x5
90x5
105x8
_Chins_
BWx10,8,6,4,2
_BB rows_
155x3,3
165x3,3,3
_Shrugs_


----------



## davegmb (Oct 31, 2011)

What weight you at greg?


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 31, 2011)

Dave: about 170 lbs. I try to stay around the 77 kg mark.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm about 180lbs at the min


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 1, 2011)

_Squats_
160x3
180x3
205x9
_RDLs_
225x1,1,1,1,1,1
_Bulgarian split squats_
40x8,8,8
_Neutral grip chins_
BWx6,6,6,6


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 1, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> Thanks Gaz. I'm actually training for a possible raw powerlifting competition this summer. I have a long way to go. xD



You'll do great, man. Might even surprise yourself on the day!


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 1, 2011)

One of the things I'm hoping for is that my squat numbers are on the low end because of the way I squat. I go all the way down pretty quickly and then ride the bounce off my hams and out of the hole. So if I compete and only have to squat to parallel, I'll have to get a feel for it of course, but I could probably add some weight to the bar eventually.

My back width has never been like this before - I think there's something to be said for high frequency chins. And I do them out of a full hang (most often it's a dead hang at the bottom). I read an article on it awhile ago and switched to these and it's really worked out well.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah, lots of chin works really well. A few friends and i did 50 a day for a while, was easy since we work at a gym - would just do ten here and there every time we walked past. Incredibly good idea! Can never do enough back work.

Pushing up my numbers to eventually do 4x20 with bodyweight. Did 1x15 and 3x10 the other day. Cutting is helping since my fat ass isn't weighing me down so much  haha.

Is that a recent pic in your avatar? Looking lean. How tall are you?


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah that's me a few weeks ago. I'm about 5'11".

And yeah, getting yourself in good shape is important for chins. I feel like they measure my conditioning really well. When I'm strong and lean, chins are much easier.


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 2, 2011)

Went to the gym and messed around a bit today. I guess I'll call it a GPP workout.  I did farmer's walks with dumbbells, hammer curls, some box jump variations, and 30 minutes on the bike.


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 3, 2011)

_Bench press_
110x3
125x3
140x10
_Pendlay rows_
135x5
155x5
145x5
135x5
_Chins_
BWx10,7,3,4,4,2
_Triceps_
_DB rows_
75x5,5,5


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 4, 2011)

_Deads_
180x3
205x3
230x15
_Clean pulls_
205x3,3,3,3,3
_Back extensions/standing leg curls_
275x8/90x6
280x8/90x6
285x8,8/85x6,6


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 5, 2011)

Awesome deadlifts, once again.

Forgive me for being a 'tard, but what are clean pulls? I should know this but all i can thing of is high pulls


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 5, 2011)

For me clean pulls are just like a clean but you don't rack it. I know people do high pulls but I just pick a weight where the bump I get from hip extension isn't too high. We're not allowed to do O lifts in my gym. 

So you basically just do a the first 2 pulls of a clean from the floor.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2011)

One of these days i'll video myself doing my bastardized version of a clean. When you show them that, real cleans wont seem so dangerous to them.


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 7, 2011)

_Push press_
85x3
95x3
110x10
_Neutral grip chins_
BWx8,8,6,6,4,4
_DB rows_
75x5,5,5,5,5
_Box jumps_
_Hanging leg raises_


----------



## davegmb (Nov 7, 2011)

10 x 110lbs push press looks good to me


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks Dave. 

Yeah, especially since I'm a notoriously weak presser. Just terrible at it. That's one of the things i'm hoping to improve on 531 - my terrible pressing strength.


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 8, 2011)

_Squats_
170x5
190x3
215x6
_Cleans_
175x2,2,2,2,2
_DB step-ups_
35x5,5,5
_Shrugs_
85x8,8,8


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 20, 2011)

_Deads_
195x5
220x3
245x14
_Bench press_
115x5
135x3
150x8
_Snatch pulls_
185x5,5,5
_Clean pulls_
205x5,5
_Power clean + jerk_
145x1+3,1+3
155x1+3,1+2
145x1+3
_Cleans_
165x2
175x2,2,2,2,2
_Chins_
BWx6,6,6,2


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 20, 2011)

_Squats_
155x5
175x5
200x12
_Push press_
90x5
105x3
115x8
_RDLs_
205x5,5,5
_Chins_
BWx8,6,4,2


----------



## davegmb (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice workout greg


----------



## x~factor (Nov 20, 2011)

Good looking workout!


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you guys.


_Bench press_
105x5
120x5
140x10
_Neutral grip chins_
BWx8,8,6,4,4
_Pushups_
+35x10,10,10
_Rows/back stuff_


----------



## davegmb (Nov 21, 2011)

How's the chins every workout going? Much improvement, they really hit my abs hard along with forearms, biceps and back obviously!


----------



## fufu (Nov 21, 2011)

How's the training been going?


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 30, 2011)

It's been inconsistent fu, so I guess poorly. But 5/3/1 is really easy and painless to follow so I've been keeping up with it.

Dave, I'm still chinning every workout and my back and shoulders thank me for it.


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 30, 2011)

_Squats_
165x3
190x3
210x8
_Bench press_
115x3
130x3
145x10
_Neutral grip chins_
BWx8,8,6,6,4,4
_Clean pulls_
205x5,5,5
_Lateral step-ups_
_Triceps_


----------



## fufu (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, good to see you back on track then. We've all been there.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 30, 2011)

Greg bet your forearms were burning after all those chins!


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 3, 2011)

Not as bad as today Dave.


_Deads_
190x3
215x3
240x17
_Snatch deads_
185x5,5,5
_Chins_
BWx8,8,6,4,4
_Step-ups_
_Back extensions/leg curls_


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 5, 2011)

_Push press_
90x3
100x3
115x8
_Neutral grip chins_
BWx10,8,4,4,4
_Weighted pushups_
+45x10,10,10
_DB rows_
80x8,8,8
_Abs_


----------



## x~factor (Dec 5, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> _Deads_
> 190x3
> 215x3
> 240x17


That's just crazy!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 5, 2011)

17 rep deadlift......... I feel sick


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 6, 2011)

_Squats_
175x5
200x3
225x5
_Clean pulls_
205x5,5,5,5,5
_Snatch deads_
205x3,3,3
_Chins_
BWx10,8,6,6
_Abs_


----------



## davegmb (Dec 6, 2011)

Never tried snatched deads, supposed be great for the back right?!


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 7, 2011)

_Bench press_
120x5
135x3
155x5
_Power clean + jerk_
135x1+3
155x1+3,1+3,1+2,1+2,1+2
_Neutral grip chins_
BWx10,8,6,4,3
_Triceps_


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 9, 2011)

_Deads_
200x5
230x3
255x12
_Clean pulls_
225x3,3,3,3,3
_Step-ups_
_Farmer's walks_


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 11, 2011)

_Push press_
95x5
105x3
120x6
_Cleans_
worked up to:
185x2,2
195x1,1
_Neutral grip chins_
BWx8,8,8,6
_Pullovers_


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 13, 2011)

_Bench press_
135x8,8,8
_Front squat_
135x8
155x5
175x5
185x5
205x1
225x1
_Snatch pulls_
_Clean pulls_
_Chins_
_DB rows_
_Abs_


----------



## x~factor (Dec 13, 2011)

Strong front squats!!!

I you tubed snatch pulls and clean pulls and the movement looked the same, what's the difference?


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 18, 2011)

Clean pulls are done with a clean grip and snatch pulls with a snatch grip.  My normal measuring method for snatch grip is to have the bar in the crease of the hips when in the position a lifter gets in right before the explosive pull - knees slightly bent, hips back.

Because of the different grip there's a different range of motion and a few different mechanics in the lift.


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 19, 2011)

_Squats_
160x5
185x5
210x13
_Snatch pulls_
_RDLs_
_Chins_
_Abs_


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 22, 2011)

_Deads_
180x5
210x5
235x17
_Bulgarian split squats_
40X6
45x6,6,6
_Chins_
BW x8,8,6,4,4
_Farmer's walks_


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 26, 2011)

_Squats_
170x3
195x3
220x8
_Cleans_
185x2,2
195x1,1,1,1,1
_Clean + hang clean + clean_
175x3
165x3,3,3,3
_Chins_
BWx8,8,8,6
_Abs_
_DB rows_
80x6,6,6


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 17, 2012)

Haven't been on here lately but I've still been training.  Wendler's program is working pretty well for me so far, can't complain.


_Squats_
165x5
190x5
215x11
_Snatch-grip deads_
135x5
185x5,5,5
_Chins_
BWx10,8,6,6
_Step-ups_


----------



## davegmb (Jan 18, 2012)

I've just started the Wendler program for the first time too


----------



## x~factor (Jan 18, 2012)

gtbmed said:


> Wendler's program is working pretty well for me so far, can't complain.


How long have you been doing the 531?


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 19, 2012)

x~factor said:


> How long have you been doing the 531?



About 3 months, took a few small breaks but I've been pretty consistent with it.

In that time I took my squat from 215x6 to 215x11 and I think I could have gotten a few more reps.


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 21, 2012)

_Deadlifts_
185x5
215x5
245x20
_Snatch-grip deads_
185x5,5,5
_Chins_
BWx8,8,6,4,4
_Leg curls/back extensions_


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 21, 2012)

Gonna start doing leangains.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 21, 2012)

gtbmed said:


> About 3 months, took a few small breaks but I've been pretty consistent with it.
> 
> In that time I took my squat from 215x6 to 215x11 and I think I could have gotten a few more reps.



Nice! You did this while bulking?


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 24, 2012)

I wasn't really trying to bulk - I'd say I've maintained weight more than anything. I'm sure you could put on a lot of muscle with enough calories though.

Sunday:


_Push press_
95x5
100x5
115x9
_Cleans_
135x3
155x3
175x2
185x2,2,2,2,2
_Neutral-grip chins_
BWx8,8,6,4,4
_Triceps_
_BB rows_


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 24, 2012)

Good workout today, feeling leaner too.


_Squat_
180x3
205x3
230x8
_Trap bar deads_
135x5
225x5
275x5,5,5
_Chins_
BWx8,8,8,6
_Abs_
_Leg curls_


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 28, 2012)

_Deads_
200x3
230x3
260x15 - felt strong; got 9 with a double overhand grip before I switched
_Snatch deads_
195x5,5,5
_Clean pulls_
195x5
205x5,5
_Step ups_
_Back extensions_


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice deadlifting! Don't you find it strange the difference switching grips makes? For me it changes my entire groove. When my DoH grip is failing my entire back starts to round sometimes to compensate, haha.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 29, 2012)

I hate the high rep deads, impressed by 15 reps at that weight


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 29, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> Very nice deadlifting! Don't you find it strange the difference switching grips makes? For me it changes my entire groove. When my DoH grip is failing my entire back starts to round sometimes to compensate, haha.



Yeah, one thing I like is that double overhand really forces me to use my lats to stay tight. Helps a lot to do deads with a double overhand and the snatch-grip deads help with that a bunch too. I agree though that once you switch to a mixed grip the entire movement feels different. In fact I don't even feel comfortable lifting with a mixed grip anymore.


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 29, 2012)

_Push press_
95x3
110x3
120x8
_BB rows_
135x5
155x5,5,5
135x5
_Neutral-grip chins_
BWx8,8,6,6,2
_Abs_


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 7, 2012)

Haven't updated in awhile but things are going pretty well. I had a bit of a disappointment with my squat workout last week but made up for it this week. Thinking about doing 2 more cycles on 5/3/1 and then using the Russian squat routine for 6 weeks as I want to get my legs a bit more conditioned. That said 5/3/1 seems to be working well for me.


_Squats_
175x5
200x5
225x9
_Chins_
BWx8,8,8,6,6,4
_Snatch grip deads_
195x5,5,5
_Clean pulls_
185x3,3,3,3,3
_Abs_


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 12, 2012)

Was so tired after just this so I called it a day. Deads fried me I think.


_Deads_
195x5
225x5
255x18 - 10 double overhand before I had to switch
_Push press_
90x5
105x5
130x3 - oops
120x5
_Chins_
BWx8,8,6,6,4,4,4


----------



## x~factor (Feb 12, 2012)

You're putting up some strong numbers there, bud.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 13, 2012)

BOOM epic reps there!!!


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys.


_Squats_
185x3
210x3
240x6 - wanted 5 but I pushed for an extra one. 
_Snatch deads_
195x5,5,5
_Bulgarian split squats_
40x8
45x8,8
_Hamstrings_


By the way, this may just be a fixation, but does anyone notice that they blink _a lot_ right after a workout? It seems like when I finish I'm blinking nonstop - maybe overactive nerves?


----------



## davegmb (Feb 14, 2012)

Your squats are flying up, I've developed a bad habit of looking down to check depth which isn't helping


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 15, 2012)

_Bench press_
125x3
140x3
160x7
_Neutral grip chins_
BWx8,8,8,6,6,4
_DB rows_
85x5,5,5
_Lat pulldowns_
_Weighted pushups_


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 16, 2012)

Loving the workouts. Good DB rows!

I dunno about the blinking thing but i piss like 7 times in the hour after my workout. Overactive bladder nerves!?


----------



## x~factor (Feb 16, 2012)

gtbmed said:


> By the way, this may just be a fixation, but does anyone notice that they blink _a lot_ right after a workout? It seems like when I finish I'm blinking nonstop - maybe overactive nerves?



No but after reading that I'll probably going to now.


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 17, 2012)

good workout.


_Deads_
210x3
240x3
270x13
_Front squats_
135x6,6
165x3
185x3
205x3,3,3
_Snatch pulls_
155x3
165x3,3
175x3,3
_Cleans_
155x3,3
175x3
185x2,2,2,2,2


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 20, 2012)

_Push press_
100x3
110x3
125x6
_Neutral grip chins_
BWx8,8,8,6,5,3,2
_Pushups_
_Back extensions_


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 21, 2012)

_Squats_
200x5
225x3
250x3
_Snatch grip deads_
205x5,5,5
_Chins_
BWx8,8,8,8,8
_Bulgarian split squats_
45x8,8,8,8


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 21, 2012)

back pic:


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 26, 2012)

_Front squats_
warmups
185x3
205x2
225x1
235x1
185x2
195x2
205x2,2
_Push press_
115x5
125x5,5
_Neutral grip chins_
BWx8,8,8,6,6,4


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 3, 2012)

I took a week off to get rid of some accumulated fatigue. This workout was good though squats burnt me out for the rest of it.


_Squats_
225x5,5,5,5,5
_Push press_
125x5,5,4
_Chins_
BWx10,8,8,4,6,4
_Farmers walks_


----------



## davegmb (Mar 4, 2012)

How you finding squatting more the once a week?


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Now that's what you call "Killin IT" Well done son! Reps


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 4, 2012)

davegmb said:


> How you finding squatting more the once a week?



It's not an issue for me at all. My recovery from squats seems to be good enough that I could squat daily and be fine. But for now I'm going to do it 3x per week with a 5x5 volume day, a light day with 5 sets of doubles on front squats, and a heavy day with 6-8 singles, maybe I'll throw a back-off triple in there or something.



MuscleGauge1 said:


> Now that's what you call "Killin IT" Well done son! Reps



Thanks!

Did some conditioning today. I worked in 30 chinups, then rode 15 minutes of intervals on the bike then about 20 minutes of steady state work. I also did some farmers walks at the end but I didn't have too much time.


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 5, 2012)

Feeling decent today but a bit tired - my sleep habits aren't very healthy but I'm trying to work on that. I'm also trying to pay a bit more attention to nutrition and I started intermittent fasting today.


_Front squats_
185x3,3,3,3,3,3
_Deadlifts_
worked up to 315x5
_Chins_
BWx8,8,8,8,6,2
_Triceps_


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice program - Keepin it Simple


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 6, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice program - Keepin it Simple



Thanks!

Conditioning today was about 1.5 miles of running, 30 chinups, 4x15 of light face pulls, and some intervals on the bike.


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 8, 2012)

From yesterday:


_Squats_
worked up to
245x1
265x1
255x1
245x1,1,1
_Clean pulls_
205x3
215x3,3,3,3
_Push press_
115x5,5,5
_Leg press_
+360x8,8,8,8
_Chinups_
BWx8,8,8,8,8


----------



## davegmb (Mar 8, 2012)

Thought that would be a squat PR, what's your squat PR then Greg? Jealous of your numbers


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 12, 2012)

I hit 280 a while ago dave but I'm not sure it was at this depth. Right now I go hamstrings to calves.

Still sore and bruised from this weekend so today wasn't great but I tried.


_Squats_
235x5,3
225x5,5,5
_Bench press_
155x5,5,4
_DB rows_
80x6,6,6,6
_Trap bar deads_
225x3,3,3 - speed work
_Hamstrings/low back_


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Can't go wrong with this training log! Keep it up


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks MG.

Today's training:


_Front squats_
195x2,2,2,2,2,2
_Back squats_
175x20
_Neutral grip chinups_
8,8,8,8,4,4
_Other stuff_


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 16, 2012)

_Squats_
worked up to 255x1
265x1,1,1
255x1,1
215x3
225x3
_Push press_
135x3,3,3,2
_RDLs_
225x3,3,3,3,3
_Neutral grip chins_
BWx8,8,8,6


----------



## davegmb (Mar 16, 2012)

Your going to be squating 300lbs soon


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 19, 2012)

I hope so dave.


_Squats_
235x5,5,5,5,5
_Cleans_
185x1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1
_Push press_
125x5,4
115x5
_Leg press/biceps_


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 21, 2012)

light day


_Front squats_
185x3
195x2,2,2,2,2
_Bench press_
155x5,5,5
_Chins_
BWx10,8,8,6,6,2


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 22, 2012)

Conditioning today:


_Neutral grip chins_
BWx8,8,8,8,8
_Dumbell rows_
80x6,6,6,6
_Back_
_Abs_

Also hit some PR box jumps.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 23, 2012)

How's the grip these days? I havnt been doing chins as much recently and I can really tell it makes a difference to my grip strength! For me chins improve grip more then deads themselves.


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 23, 2012)

_Squats_
255x1
275x1,1
265x1,1,1
225x3
_RDLs_
225x3,3,3,3
235x3
_Neutral grip chins (narrow)_
BWx8,8,8,6,6,4
_Weighted pushups_
+55x10,10,10
_Arms_


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 26, 2012)

_Squats_
235x5,5,5,5,5
_Push press_
125x5,5,5
_Snatch grip deadlifts_
195x5,5,5
_Hanging leg raises/box jumps_
_Farmer's walks_
_Back extensions_


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 26, 2012)

davegmb said:


> How's the grip these days? I havnt been doing chins as much recently and I can really tell it makes a difference to my grip strength! For me chins improve grip more then deads themselves.



My grip was a weakness when I was deadlifting on 5/3/1 but I think that had more to do with the length of some of my deadlift sets than the strength of my grip. Chins definitely challenge my grip a lot though.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 27, 2012)

If you want an extra grip workout doing chins do some frenchie chins - on the first rep hold yourself at the top for five seconds before lowering yourself, on the second rep stop when your elbows are at 90 degrees and hold yourself there for five seconds before pulling yourself to the top and lowering down again, then on the third rep pull up to about 135 degrees (basically just above a dead hang) then hold that for five seconds before doing the rest of the rep as normal.

It's actually quite challenging to do a set of 6-9 reps like this with just your bodyweight, cycling through the different holds two or three times. Grip gets absolutely smashed.


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 29, 2012)

That sounds awful Gaz. 

Yesterday:


_Front squats_
185x3,3,3,3,3,3
_Neutral grip chins_
BWx8,8,8,8,6,2
_Step ups_
_Triceps_
_Abs_

plus some sprints

Today:

30 chins and some sprints


----------

